# Quest: Gästepass gesucht



## Sakuya84 (20. Mai 2012)

Werte Abenteurer,


Ein Mangel an Gästepässen für Diablo 3 wurde festgestellt und dieser muss dringend behoben werden!
Könntet ihr vielleicht dabei helfen, einen passlosen wanna-be mit einem solchen zu versorgen? Sein ewiger Dank wäre euch garantiert gewiss.
Nun beeilt euch, eure Hilfe wird anschließend bestimmt noch andersweitig benötigt.
Und vergesst nicht: Es ist gefährlich alleine zu gehen!


Belohnung: Ruhm & Ehre (episch), sowie Battletag des Auftraggebers!


----------

